# خلية تحويل اهيدروجين الى كهرباء



## اكرم فوزي (26 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخوان هذه اول مشاركة لي وقرأت عن استخراج الهيدروجين من الماء لكن بعد ان نستخرجه هل نستطيع تحويل الهيدرجين المخزون الى كهرباء ؟؟كيف :10:


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (28 أغسطس 2008)

هنالك خلايا تعتمد عى دمج الغازان على البارد وينتج منها الكهرباء وللاسف تعتبر مكلفة جدا وغالية التكلفة و لذالك لم اتعرض لها بالشرح لاختلافها عما اقوم بشرحه
وهناك مخترع يابانى انتج تلك الخلية باسلوب جديد وجعلها تستخدم جزء من الكهرباء المنتجة فى اعادة تحليل الماء مرة اخرى الى الغازين 
وسيارته تسير ب لتر ملء لكل 80 كيلومتر = ولكن محرك السيارو محرك كهربيى وليس احتراق داخلى =

ستجد موضوعه بالمنتدى


----------



## REACTOR (28 أغسطس 2008)

تحويل الهيدروجين الى كهرباء عملية غير اقتصادية فالهيدروجين الناتج من التحليل الكهربي يستهلك طاقة تقارب ضعف الطاقة المحتوي عليها الهيدروجين بمعنى 
كل 5 كيلو وات كهرباءتقوم بانتاج حوالي متر مكعب من الهيدروجين يحتوي تقريبا على10000 Btu حوالي 2.9 كيلوات 
اما الهيدروجين المنتج من الغاز الطبيعي فغير اقتصادي ايضا لان الغاز الطبيعي يستخدم مباشرة في اانتاج الكهرباء بدون وجع دماغ


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (28 أغسطس 2008)

REACTOR قال:


> تحويل الهيدروجين الى كهرباء عملية غير اقتصادية فالهيدروجين الناتج من التحليل الكهربي يستهلك طاقة تقارب ضعف الطاقة المحتوي عليها الهيدروجين بمعنى
> كل 5 كيلو وات كهرباءتقوم بانتاج حوالي متر مكعب من الهيدروجين يحتوي تقريبا على10000 Btu حوالي 2.9 كيلوات
> اما الهيدروجين المنتج من الغاز الطبيعي فغير اقتصادي ايضا لان الغاز الطبيعي يستخدم مباشرة في اانتاج الكهرباء بدون وجع دماغ



الطريقة اللتى تتحدث عنها طريقة قديمة من مئات السنين

اما التكنولوجيا الحديثة فقد طورت كل شئ 
وهذه هى النتيجة بدون وجع دماغ


تشرح الاسلوب الجديد للحصول على تلك الطاة الكهربية من وقود الماء 

معذرة 
لانها باللغة الانكليزية
*




*




WES generates power from water, producing electricity and heat.
 

This safe device can be installed almost anywhere.
It can even be installed indoors and underground.
 


The system uses no fossil fuel or non-fossil energy in the process of producing electricity and heat from water. Because WES is an independent power source that requires no other outside energy sources, it can be installed in a wide range of locations and does not require establishment of infrastructure.
 

1. WES can be installed in transportations including electric vehicles and ships.
2. WES can be quickly installed in existing buildings and houses.
3. WES can quickly supply power to disaster sites.
 






(1)Water energy system (2)WES-equipped electric car 
*



*



======
*



*








Fossil fuels, such as gases, are used to extract hydrogen.
Reformers, which emit CO2, are required to extract the hydrogen.
These systems depend on imported resources (fossil fuels).
 






WES uses no fossil fuels and thus emits no CO2.
This safe device can be installed almost anywhere
(including indoors and underground).
Energy can be supplied with a stable cost structure that is not influenced by high oil prices.


======



Five Major Benefits
 


*1. Environmental measure*



Because no greenhouse gases (such as carbon dioxide and methane) are emitted in the power generation process, introduction of WES contributes to prevention of global warming.
 *2. Safety*



Water, the source of energy for WES, is safe and non-volatile and is therefore easy to transport and store.
This safe device can be installed almost anywhere.
 *3. Emergency response*



WES can also be used for power generation in emergency situations, including disasters. It is a power generation system for Japan, which has little fossil fuel resources. WES improves safety and protects lives in Japan from the standpoint of supply of energy.
 *4. Makes Japan resource-rich*



This system requires no imported resources to generate power.
Compared with other natural resources, water is relatively evenly distributed throughout the world in overwhelmingly large amounts. Thus, the system has no impact on nature.
 *5. Cost*



WES is very economical because it does not require a reformer to extract hydrogen or a high-pressure tank to store it.

===





Power Generation Features of WES
 

WES can continuously and stably generate power because degradation of the electrodes is minimal in the process of extracting electricity from water.
 


Cell stack structure
 

WES generates high voltage using serially connected layers of single cells.
 







===








======










Rechargeable without fossil fuels
 

No impact from the high prices of gasoline and diesel oil.
 


Continuous recharge is possible with the system mounted in the car
 

No infrastructure must be established for recharging.
The system can be used as a mobile power generator in the case of a disaster.
 


=====

*Water energy system (WES)*
- The WES generates direct current.






====

HOME > New Fuel Cell System 'Generates Electricity with O...
*New Fuel Cell System 'Generates Electricity with Only Water, Air'*

Jun 13, 2008 19:30
Kouji Kariatsumari, Nikkei Electronics 
Printer-Friendly
digg This!
E-Mail Article
del.icio.us




Prototyped vehicle



120W fuel cell system



Internal portion of the 120W fuel cell stack



300W generation system mounted in a luggage room (left)


Genepax Co Ltd explained the technologies used in its new fuel cell system "Water Energy System (WES)," which uses water as a fuel and does not emit CO2. 
The system can generate power just by supplying water and air to the fuel and air electrodes, respectively, the company said at the press conference, which took place June 12, 2008, at the Osaka Assembly Hall. 
The basic power generation mechanism of the new system is similar to that of a normal fuel cell, which uses hydrogen as a fuel. According to Genepax, the main feature of the new system is that it uses the company's membrane electrode assembly (MEA), which contains a material capable of breaking down water into hydrogen and oxygen through a chemical reaction. 
Though the company did not reveal the details, it "succeeded in adopting a well-known process to produce hydrogen from water to the MEA," said Hirasawa Kiyoshi, the company's president. This process is allegedly similar to the mechanism that produces hydrogen by a reaction of metal hydride and water. But compared with the existing method, the new process is expected to produce hydrogen from water for longer time, the company said. 
With the new process, the cell needs only water and air, eliminating the need for a hydrogen reformer and high-pressure hydrogen tank. Moreover, the MEA requires no special catalysts, and the required amount of rare metals such as platinum is almost the same as that of existing systems, Genepax said. 
Unlike the direct methanol fuel cell (DMFC), which uses methanol as a fuel, the new system does not emit CO2. In addition, it is expected to have a longer life because catalyst degradation (poisoning) caused by CO does not occur on the fuel electrode side. As it has only been slightly more than a year since the company completed the prototype, it plans to collect more data on the product life. 
At the conference, Genepax unveiled a fuel cell stack with a rated output of 120W and a fuel cell system with a rated output of 300W. In the demonstration, the 120W fuel cell stack was first supplied with water by using a dry-cell battery operated pump. After power was generated, it was operated as a passive system with the pump turned off. 
This time, the voltage of the fuel cell stack was 25-30V. Because the stack is composed of 40 cells connected in series, it is expected that the output per cell is 3W or higher, the voltage is about 0.5-0.7V, and the current is about 6-7A. The power density is likely to be not less than 30mW/cm2 because the reaction area of the cell is 10 x 10 cm. 
Meanwhile, the 300W fuel cell system is an active system, which supplies water and air with a pump. In the demonstration, Genepax powered the TV and the lighting equipment with a lead-acid battery charged by using the system. In addition, the 300W system was mounted in the luggage room of a compact electric vehicle "Reva" manufactured by Takeoka Mini Car Products Co Ltd, and the vehicle was actually driven by the system. 
Genepax initially planned to develop a 500W system, but failed to procure the materials for MEA in time and ended up in making a 300W system. 
For the future, the company intends to provide 1kw-class generation systems for use in electric vehicles and houses. Instead of driving electric vehicles with this system alone, the company expects to use it as a generator to charge the secondary battery used in electric vehicles. 
Although the production cost is currently about ¥2,000,000 (US$18,522), it can be reduced to ¥500,000 or lower if Genepax succeeds in mass production. The company believes that its fuel cell system can compete with residential solar cell systems if the cost can be reduced to this level. 

==





==
انتظر تحميل كل الصور


==






==

==







==







==







==







==







==








==






==






==




=








واتمنى ان يكون الشرح وافي 

ومن اراد ان يضع لنا الترجمه لهذا الشرح 

فجزاه الله عنا خيرا


----------



## REACTOR (29 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا للاخ مبتدئ لينوكس 
لكن اعتقد اعملية ما زالت غير اقتصادية في ثمن الجهاز فهو يبلغ حوالي 18500 $ و التقنية الخاصة بة معقدة رغم ان الجهاز يستخدم ايضا الماء و الهواء كوقود للخلية فقط عن طريق الكترودات مخصوصة تحتفظ الشركة بسرها تعمل على تحويل الماء الى هيدروجين عن طريق تفاعل كيميائي (( الشركة لم تذكر مدة صلاحية الجهاز للعمل او قابلية تغيير الالكترودات وان كنت اعتقد انها محدودة للغاية و هو ما يمثل تكلفة جديدة ))

هناك مقال يتحدث عن الجدوى الاقتصادية للعملية على الرابط 
http://www.americanscientist.org/bookshelf/pub/george-bush-and-the-hydrogen-car-a-one-act-play

و منة اقتبس


> KC: Are there other ways to make hydrogen?
> 
> CE: Yes. Electricity can break water down into hydrogen and oxygen. It takes about five kWh of electric energy to make one cubic meter of hydrogen. This is very expensive. Very little hydrogen is manufactured by electrolysis. About two units of electric energy are required to produce one unit of hydrogen energy. And it is worse than that. In the United States, most of our electricity is generated using coal. It takes three units of coal energy to produce one unit of electric energy; hence the coal-to-hydrogen ratio would be six to one. Not a good deal. But coal can generate hydrogen in a much more energy-efficient way. If coal is retorted with steam and oxygen, one ton of coal can produce 10,000 cubic meters of hydrogen. This is an energy ratio of about two-to-one: Two units of coal energy will produce one unit of hydrogen energy. But a lot of stuff comes out of the retort other than hydrogen. To make use of these byproducts and prevent pollution would be a major issue.


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (29 أغسطس 2008)

reactor قال:


> شكرا للاخ مبتدئ لينوكس
> لكن اعتقد اعملية ما زالت غير اقتصادية في ثمن الجهاز فهو يبلغ حوالي 18500 $ و التقنية الخاصة بة معقدة رغم ان الجهاز يستخدم ايضا الماء و الهواء كوقود للخلية فقط عن طريق الكترودات مخصوصة تحتفظ الشركة بسرها تعمل على تحويل الماء الى هيدروجين عن طريق تفاعل كيميائي (( الشركة لم تذكر مدة صلاحية الجهاز للعمل او قابلية تغيير الالكترودات وان كنت اعتقد انها محدودة للغاية و هو ما يمثل تكلفة جديدة ))
> 
> هناك مقال يتحدث عن الجدوى الاقتصادية للعملية على الرابط
> ...


اخى الكريم
لابد ان تعلم 
= ان الهيدروجين عو وقود المستقبل ولكن هناك الكثير مما يرفضوه لمصالحهم المالية من مشتقات البترول ولذا يعملوا جاهدين على التعتيم عليه 

= ان هنالك الكثير من الطرق للحصول عليه منها الرخيص ومنها الغالى جدا 

= قد شرحت الطرق المتعدده للحصول عليه بارخص الاسعار بتكلفة تقترب من الصفر 

= منها طريقة بانتونى لاتحتاج الى اى كهرباء لانتاجه
=مهنا طريقة استانلى ماير وتعتمد على التردد للتيار المستمر مما يقلل من استهلاك الكهرباء وبالتالى تنتج غاز 5 اضعاف من ما تحتاجه من طاقة كهربية لانتاجه
=منها التفاعل الكميائي للهيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم زالالومنيوم وينتج الغاز بكميات هائلة منه ويمكن اعادة سيكلة ناتج التفاعل لاستخدامه مرة اخرى

اخيرا علينا ان نتعاون لتقديم الافضل للناس وليس الاحباط والياس خصوصا ان هذا العلم يدرس ببعض المعاهد العربية والجامعات


----------



## sarri (29 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع المهم
بس يا ريت لو تنزل الترجمة عشان انا مش فتهم اشي عشان انا محتاج لهذه المعلومات

وبدي اشكرك كمان مرة على هذا الموضوع كمان مرة
وشكرا


----------

